# veritas dovetail saw



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone purchased the Veritas dovetail saw from Woodcraft? I see they are selling it for $10 less than Lee Valley, but I want to make sure it is the same saw, and not modified in some way to fit the lower price point.

If anyone has experience with this saw from Woodcraft, I would appreciate your perspective on its quality.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

Same saw. I bought it from Woodcraft. It is a great saw, and a very affordable option. I have been very happy.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the Veritas saw from Veritas/Lee Valley and like it, but then I have not used many actual dovetail saws, so take that for what it is worth. It so far has done a great job of what I have used it for.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Until you get into Japanese saws selling for hundreds it's hard to beat that saw.

Al


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

bwolfgra said:


> Has anyone purchased the Veritas dovetail saw from Woodcraft? I see they are selling it for $10 less than Lee Valley, but I want to make sure it is the same saw, and not modified in some way to fit the lower price point.
> 
> If anyone has experience with this saw from Woodcraft, I would appreciate your perspective on its quality.


There are two Veritas dovetail saws, one with 14 tip and the other with 20 tip. Which do you plan to purchase, and why?

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm looking at the 14 tpi saw. I'm just getting started with dovetails, and my research indicates this is a bit more versatile.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are starting out, and you plan to primarily work with softer woods, or boards no thicker than 5/8", then you may prefer the 20 tip. This will start more easily that the 14 tip, and be smoother - but slower - in the cut.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the 20 tpi version and like it a lot. I've used it to cut dovetails in up to 3/4" stock and even in 3/4" material it cut fast enough. It is very easy to start - so if you are new to hand cutting dovetails it makes it a bit easier to cut accurately.


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

That makes sense. I'll have to give my local woodcraft a call to see if they stock them so I can look up close before ordering.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

If you want ease of starting and rapid cut in one saw-and can handle the sticker shock-look at Rob Cosman's dovetail saw. Woodcraft should have them.


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not concerned enough about it to spend that much. The veritas is appealing, because of the quality and positive reviews for the price point.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I hear ya! That's why I have the Veritas 14 tooth. I don't like the feel of it nearly as well as I do my Lie-Nielsen 10ppi tenon saw, so as soon as I can get away from my honeydo's long enough to load and haul a trailerfull of scrap metal to town I plan to order their dovetail.


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

If you're just starting out, any Veritas saw will work fine, don't get too caught up in TPI, rake, or any of the other technical stuff at this point. You can dig into that later, at this point your technique is more important than the actual saw being used.

This guy cuts some pretty impressive dovetails using a hack saw: http://mulesaw.blogspot.com/2013/03/sea-chest-build-part-4.html


----------

